# Order Processing - Anyone Home ??



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Argh - I just sent an email regarding an order i've just placed and got the autoresponse from Johnny saying he is on annual leave.

Does this mean that no orders are being processed, as I hadn't realised that was the case (been a bit lax in keeping up to date on all things detailingworld/cleanandshiny) and I really need the bits ASAP?

If anyone can shed any light on it, I would be most grateful. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dont worry Rinko 

Kev is at C&S HQ and sending orders out :thumb:

If you want to pm me your order number I will take a look at the status of it for you later. 

Oh and yes I am having a couple of days off this week too in preperation for the next couple of weeks where I will be working non stop on Overspray removal from 15 cars. 

Hope thats cool 

Johnny


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheers Johnny, you are a star - sent you a PM.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Any update Johnny - I am off on holiday early next week so won't be around to recieve the delivery and on the C&S website the order is still shown as "Processing", as it has since Thursday?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

pm sent. :thumb:


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> pm sent. :thumb:


PM replied to. :wave:


----------

